
Ask HN: When to slow down tech development and focus on business development? - sadfjaflj
As a startup co-founder that is also a programmer. We have limited resources to spent our time.  I was wondering at what point does an early-stage startup slows down tech development and focus on business development.  My product is already MVP and I have 1-2 customers.  My hesitation is that the product may not be enough and if I slow down tech development, competitors will come into the space and catch up.
======
montrose
Focus on whatever will get you growth this month. From what you say, that is
probably sales. Focus on development when you reach the point where missing
features make it hard to grow at a sufficient rate, and not before.

